# New Member and my DV580 fireplace problem



## bobed2121 (Nov 30, 2009)

First let me say thanks to all and it's great to have found this place. Thank GOD for the internet. We just bought a home that has a Majestic Vermont Castings DV580 fireplace with the RF Comfort Control Valve system. This is a in-the-wall installed fireplace. The home was built in 2002 so I'm going to assume that is about the age of the fireplace, 
Now my problem. I lit the pilot as instructed and waited for the all-clear LED to go off. Well instead I have a LED count code of 7 which the manual says "Confirm stepper motor connection exists" Anyone know what that may be or look like or heck what a stepper motor even is? Thanks
Robert


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 30, 2009)

The stepper motor is the mechanism that will turn the gas valve 
up or down to raise & lower the flame height/heat output/gas usage.
The resolution to the error light may be as simple as changing the 
batteries in the remote sending unit, receiver or both...
I realize this probably doesn't do you a whole lot of good, but that's the
first place I'd look at...
Haven't worked on one of these valves in 5 years or more & 
CRS is catchin up with me...


----------



## bobed2121 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah so the receiver may have a battery in it as well? That makes sense as only the fan is plugged into the outlet. I'll check that. BTW what does CRS mean?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 30, 2009)

BTW what does CRS mean?

LOL, Can't Remember Sh*t!


----------

